# Sexiest Female Singer Today...



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

*Joss Stone has to be the sexiest woman in the music industry today....................and she can sing....*

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]TBH8o8XXnVM[/youtube]


----------



## DownOnWax (Mar 28, 2009)

Joss Stone is pretty fine!

Right now I am all about a girl named Gabrielle Cilmi from Australia, Jerkin off to her RIGH NOW!!!

HAHAHAHA


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]BdQApnD6rDg&feature[/youtube]


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 10, 2009)

bump.
http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]TiGisKEc1qQ&feature[/youtube]


----------



## OregonMeds (Apr 10, 2009)

Yea she's hot. Is she pregnant though? A little bulge there...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 11, 2009)

*not sure....I would like to make her pregnant....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

bump....http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]4mdq9j2azBY[/youtube]


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 24, 2009)

carrie underwood is pretty hot


----------



## youmustfindthejademonkey (Apr 28, 2009)

Beth Gibbons. Hottest woman ever. I want to kidnap here and hide her from the world and she will be mine mwuahahahahahaha.


----------



## mmmsticky (Apr 28, 2009)

miley cyrus FTW!


----------



## starfever (Apr 29, 2009)

chrissie hynde of the pretenders-she's not pretty,but definately sexy


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 4, 2009)

1. Pink
2. Alicia Keys
3. Katy Perry
4. Mariah Carey (If she wasn't pregnant and married to Nick Cannon? of all people...I'd def def be in that...)


----------



## TheHighClub (May 4, 2009)

Taylor swift definately but she seems like she would be annoying, the punk lookin girl from paramore cause she hot an probably be down to smoke a bowl


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

you like little girls.......chester chester child molester


----------



## LunchBox05 (May 4, 2009)

Yea man, Ive seen to many younging in here, Im gonna go out on a limb and say Fiona Apple or lmao Alannis Morrisette, maybe not ur picks but there definatley my babes.


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

im going to have to say Ciara


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

white girls... i like them but not the singers more like porno stars


----------



## dankycheds (May 4, 2009)

i dont no what it is gaga and belive me il make her gag like fuck she jus looks dirty


----------



## TheHighClub (May 4, 2009)

lol well damn than if your gonna be like that how bout that old bitch from blondie or stevie nicks is that old enough for ya


----------



## RollingJoints (May 4, 2009)

Cheryl Cole.


----------



## TheHighClub (May 4, 2009)

ya gaga started out as a stripper soo shes def on the list


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 4, 2009)

beyonce easily.


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

beyonce and ciara


----------



## marijaneindeed (May 4, 2009)

^^^paula deanda is pretty hot also, and just jennifer lopez (ass).


----------



## dankycheds (May 4, 2009)

mariah cerry i would smash dat shit to fuk bang bang bang


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 4, 2009)

Idk what it is but I just havnt been diggin on beyonce like that...not sayin she doesnt look good but there's better out there...I'd smash alicia keys be4 beyonce...


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

hell ya but ciara is a bad bitch


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (May 4, 2009)

im from the west coast so i gotta go with one of the dark skinned beezies like christina milian or ciara..christina milian is soo fine tho dddaaammmnnnnn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz7touo-q-o


----------



## hurricanedj909 (May 4, 2009)

Otep Shamaya


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

thats a weird chick she looks like she like that s & m shit


----------



## grape swisha (May 4, 2009)

christina milian is probably the best one listed so far. i dont know whats in some of your heads right now...but females like lady gaga WTF!!??!! that bitch is ugly.


----------



## grape swisha (May 4, 2009)

RollingJoints said:


> Cheryl Cole.


shes lookin good


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 4, 2009)

Lady Gaga minus her nose is sexy...


----------



## monstrgonja (May 4, 2009)

minus her nose and deez nuts in her mouth


----------



## grape swisha (May 4, 2009)

i still dont know bout that. she got a busted face overall.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]aBNa1piO-HA[/youtube]


----------



## monstrgonja (May 5, 2009)

hey man stop posting a vid of this chick, we get it


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

*it's my thread I'll post whatever I want to post...dickweed*


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 5, 2009)

matter of fact i completely fergot about my girl from Danity Kane aubrey o'day...omg i would break inta that lik a swiss bank...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

*I have never heard of most of these singers...you guys need to post vids so we can all see....*


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 5, 2009)

you dont know aubrey?? she posed on playboy like 2 months ago she's gorgeous lemme see if i can find em...


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 5, 2009)

That is Ms. O'day from Danity Kane


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

futbol.madrid07 said:


> That is Ms. O'day from Danity Kane
> 
> View attachment 408492 View attachment 408493 View attachment 408494 View attachment 408495 View attachment 408496 View attachment 408497 View attachment 408498 View attachment 408499 View attachment 408500


*that's nice...and she sings?*


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 6, 2009)

yup for Danity Kane or at least used too till the band broke up it was one of the bands that P. Diddy put together...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 6, 2009)

*I still think joss stone is hotter...I don't like the fake titties....*


----------



## UserFriendly (May 6, 2009)

.................


----------



## bicycle racer (May 6, 2009)

yeah no fake titties. this should be who is the hottest girl on t.v. etc... period i have ideas as to that.


----------



## grape swisha (May 6, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> yeah no fake titties. this should be who is the hottest girl on t.v. etc... period i have ideas as to that.


yea fake titties r nasty. they dont look right.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 7, 2009)

ive been diggin aubrey since day 1 so im stuck haha


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 7, 2009)

if you jus wanna hot chick period Abigail Clancy or Emily Scott, both are just extrememly gorgeous...


----------



## mmmsticky (May 7, 2009)

im going to have to go with Sara Evans.. but id stick just about all of the female country singers.


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 7, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> im going to have to go with Sara Evans.. but id stick just about all of the female country singers.


I agree...


----------



## monstrgonja (May 7, 2009)

lean rhimes looks like that coke whore umm....lindsey lohan and that other chick looks evil. here are the chicks me and grape swisha are talkin about. they might be to dark for you lol


----------



## monstrgonja (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aLFmVwbxro


----------



## monstrgonja (May 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc-lppLHxDk , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vPyzCHgZ88


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 7, 2009)

milian is sexy...im deff inta pawgs though haha but lohan before she got coked up was sexy...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]lVctaDmwhJQ[/youtube]


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

lohan was hot when she had a little weight on her but now she looks ill in a bad way so sad


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*lindsay lohan has been hot...but we are talking singers here....*


----------



## mane2008 (May 18, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> miley cyrus FTW!


aint she like 15???


----------

